# Modding the Mythos



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking at the pic below, it looks like the grinder on the right is an original Mythos (going by the control panel and forks/grind button) that has been modded to look like the 'one'.

I know the hopper is available to buy, anyone know if the casing is replaceable??


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Id say that it is a one. Front burr housing looks too shiny to be a standard mythos

Ive noticed before that the one sometimes has the original pf button rather than the round button


----------

